# Vegas Players Showcase girls schedule??



## Mom Taxi (Feb 16, 2018)

Any idea when they’ll post the schedule? The boys schedule has been out for a couple of weeks.


----------



## davin (Feb 16, 2018)

Mom Taxi said:


> Any idea when they’ll post the schedule? The boys schedule has been out for a couple of weeks.


There are a lot more girls teams than boys teams in this showcase, so it's expected that the boys schedule would be out sooner than the girls. Last year, from what I remember, the girls schedule was released about 2 weeks before the start of the tournament at end of February. And even then, they made a few changes to the brackets after the initial release.


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 17, 2018)

If your manager logs into the Got Soccer team portal, the analytics tab shows some opponents and game dates. Don't know if it is final.


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 19, 2018)

An e-mail this morning:

Dear Manager,

Please note that we are in the process of finalizing tournament schedules.  Thank you for your patience as we finish reviewing schedules to accommodate both team and college coaches schedule requests.  We will be sending a notification as soon as we post schedules online.


----------



## zags77 (Feb 23, 2018)

Girls schedules are up:

http://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=59677


----------



## Mom Taxi (Feb 23, 2018)

Does anyone who's previously played in this tournament know if there is a charge for parking at the fields? I don't see any mention of it on the tournament's website or the individual fields' websites.


----------



## Frank (Feb 23, 2018)

Mom Taxi said:


> Does anyone who's previously played in this tournament know if there is a charge for parking at the fields? I don't see any mention of it on the tournament's website or the individual fields' websites.


I don't believe so.


----------



## Mystery Train (Feb 23, 2018)

Mom Taxi said:


> Does anyone who's previously played in this tournament know if there is a charge for parking at the fields? I don't see any mention of it on the tournament's website or the individual fields' websites.


They didn't last year at the fields we were at.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Feb 23, 2018)

Frank said:


> I don't believe so.





Mystery Train said:


> They didn't last year at the fields we were at.


Thanks!


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 23, 2018)

Schedule is up.


----------



## Josep (Feb 23, 2018)

They don’t charge at Bettye Wilson.


----------



## shales1002 (Feb 24, 2018)

Mom Taxi said:


> Does anyone who's previously played in this tournament know if there is a charge for parking at the fields? I don't see any mention of it on the tournament's website or the individual fields' websites.


None of the fields have parking costs. I'm just excited that the fields are 1.5 miles away from my house . Good luck to all. Hope you enjoy .


----------



## Hitman6813 (Feb 24, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> None of the fields have parking costs. I'm just excited that the fields are 1.5 miles away from my house . Good luck to all. Hope you enjoy .


What’s your address. Can we stay at your house. The hotels are very expensive. It’s me and two girls.


----------

